# Nagash Immortal



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

New news. The cover art for the final Nagash book has been unveiled, _Nagash Immortal_, and this is the final book of the current Time of Legends trilogies. Yet another amazing work by Jon Sullivan, praise the King of Black Library Art!.

Nagash has always been my favourite ancient character of Warhammer, and this cover is worth a thousand words on why that is. But I can sum it up in two sentences

Nagash is an immortal undying Liche who ended an entire dynasty and unleashed the Undead upon the world. If thats not badass, then what is?.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

It is good. But it seems very plain in comparison to the other Nagash series coverarts, and indeed all the other _Time of Legends_ coverarts.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

:goodpost:

Seems that Jon Sullivan agreed with me. He has now revised the coverart for _Nagash Immortal_:

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/New-art-for-Nagash-Immortal.html


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

I think that new one looks pretty badass


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Yep the new cover art is bad-ass, the other one pales in comparison.

ALL HAIL NAGASH! (I'd serve Nagash any day, he rewards success.)


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

That is just... wow. I love that cover!


----------



## RuneGuard (Jan 10, 2011)

Nagash is easily one of my favourite villains in Warhammer, and this art work really does him justice. I sooooo can't wait for this book, too bad its a while off.


----------

